# FIOS HELP: Reprogram Router?



## joelfranco (Feb 7, 2008)

My router keeps bouncing e-mails back to me, even though the e-mails arrive at destination...does anyone would know why?????? I am using ACTIONTEC M1424WR.

PLS HELP!

Joel


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Are you sure it's teh router, and not the email servers?


----------



## joelfranco (Feb 7, 2008)

I am not 100% sure, but I don't see what else it could be...if it is the server I am not sure what to do...here is my problem:

1. I have no problem sending and receiving BUT...here is the BUT...when someone sends ME an e-mail they receive a message letting them know that the e-mail bounced back. It also shows the e-mail was sent to [email protected] and NOT [email protected]. I do not have a verizon.com account.

2. Forget that the email is to mac mail, gmail, or verizon it always comes back that way.

3. when people click on reply it shows on their end the e-mail bounced and was undeliverable, while I still get it though. This is extremely frustrating.

4. Also when I call FIOS people they tell me it has something to do with Yahoo.com and they only send me settings (which I have and know how to work).

5. Also when I SEND an e-mail it shows immediately back in my inbox as undeliverable, but usually people tell me they have received it.

I use Mail 3.0 for Mac Operating under OS X 10.5.1 Verizon Yahoo is
online FIOS provider.

SUGGESTIONS?????

Joel


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

um, this is concidered a double post, and we have given you suggestions all ready in the other thread. please don't be starting new threads with the same problem, just add to the 1st one started.


----------

